# unusual shedding, 7yr GSP long hair



## gmagmax31 (Nov 16, 2012)

My dog Kallie, always drops her coat 3 mos after a heat cycle. This time she is like 'molting", patchy, I have hair everywhere. Its coming off by handfuls, then when she shakes/ as dogs do, even when she jumps down off sofa, hair is like floating in air. I sweep 4/5 times a day. No sign of a medical problem, but we have moved 2 months ago, floors went from carpet to tile. Would the move have stressed her out?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

GSP? German Shorthaired Pointer? 
A German Shepherd is a "GSD" (German Shepherd Dog).


----------

